# New import to LR Classic not in Lightroom CC



## GrandmaG (Nov 13, 2017)

Operating System: Mac High Sierra v.10.31.1
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):LR Classic v.7.0.1

I just watched a video given by a professional wedding photographer who said, "When you import photos to Lightroom Classic, they show up in Lightroom CC". Also, it was suggested to have LR Classic on your desktop and LR CC on your laptop.

I use LR Classic and had LR Mobile on my tablet and phone.  The pictures I have access to are only the synced collections that were always available in LR Mobile, and, in fact, LR Mobile changed to LR CC with no effort on my part for both the tablet and phone.

I know there is a way to "Add" pictures to LR CC; but, this is not the way I understand it is supposed to work; unless I have misunderstood or haven't set it up correctly.

I have my catalog and pictures on an external drive and the *old way *was to disconnect the drive from the desktop and connect it to the Laptop.  It seems to me that that is what I will need to continue in order to see my new import, plus, I don't want all my pictures in the cloud.

1)  So, after loading LR CC on the laptop and not seeing the new import, should I load LR Classic and continue as I always have?  

2)   Will it recognize the catalog that has already been optimized for LR Classic on my desktop?

3)  Can I keep the majority of the catalog off the cloud and continue paying $9.99/month (with limited cloud storage for my synced collections), or will I be forced to upgrade to the 1TB plan for $14.99/month one year from now?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2017)

GrandmaG said:


> I just watched a video given by a professional wedding photographer who said, "When you import photos to Lightroom Classic, they show up in Lightroom CC".


It's the other way round. When you import images into Lightroom CC, they will show up in Lightroom Classic (if the catalog is synched). Images imported into Lightroom Classic will not show in Lightroom CC just like that. If you add them to a synched collection then they will, but only the size of smart previews, not as originals.


----------



## JimHess43 (Nov 13, 2017)

Can you clarify what you mean when you say they will show up in Lightroom Classic if the catalog is synced? If I import images directly into Lightroom CC, they do show up in the folder that I have specified on my hard drive. However, I still have to import the into the sinced catalog. I have not migrated the entire catalog and don't intend to. Does migrating the entire catalog change the behavior to what you describe?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2017)

Lightroom Classic sync's to the cloud and to (what used to be called Lightroom Mobile now called) Lightroom CC for Android/iPhone or computer the same way is always has. It is a two way sync in that from Lightroom CC full size images will sync back to Lightroom Classic and images originating in Lightroom Classic still sync to your mobile devices as SmartDNGs.  
Lightroom CC for the computer will migrate full size images from your full Lightroom Classic catalog if you wish, but you need the cloud storage capacity to sync a full catalog of full sized image files. 
You can still maintain your 20GB subscription if you like BUT you probably have more than 20GB of original full size image files in your master catalog.  If you want only certain full-size images  to fill up your 20GB then you can make a subset of your master catalog and use the "export as a catalog" function to create a small catalog that can be migrated using LightroomCC.


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 13, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> It's the other way round. When you import images into Lightroom CC, they will show up in Lightroom Classic (if the catalog is synched). Images imported into Lightroom Classic will not show in Lightroom CC just like that. If you add them to a synched collection then they will, but only the size of smart previews, not as originals.



Ok, then, that's makes more sense.  So, if I am out of town, I can import pictures to Lightroom CC, and when I get home, they will already be in Classic.  *Will these be full resolution in Classic?*

So, to answer the first question, *I won't need LR Classic on my laptop (unless I PREFER to only use Classic)? * If so, then it negates the second question.

It was my understanding that we won't have to upgrade to the $14.99/month plan unless we want the 1 TB of online storage. * Is this right?

Will I still have Lightroom CC on my mobile devices for my synced collections without having to upgrade to the $14.99/month plan??*


----------



## JimHess43 (Nov 13, 2017)

Okay but here is what I found curious. I'm still learning and I don't understand everything. I have not and don't intend to migrate an entire catalog. I have uploaded just a few images directly to Lightroom CC. I intentionally went into Lightroom Classic and overexposed an image in a collection, which is a smart preview in Lightroom CC. When I went to Lightroom CC it was overexposed. I corrected the exposure in Lightroom CC and went back to Lightroom Classic and it was still overexposed. What I'm asking is, with full-sized images, on a completely migrated catalog, would adjustments in Lightroom CC affect the Lightroom Classic images?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2017)

GrandmaG said:


> Will these be full resolution in Classic?


 Full resolution RAW files if shot RAW.



GrandmaG said:


> It was my understanding that we won't have to upgrade to the $14.99/month plan unless we want the 1 TB of online storage. * Is this right?*


 Yes.  The $9.99 plan that you have includes *20GB, Lightroom CC and Lightroom Classic and PhotoshopCC.*   There is another $9.99 plan that gives you *1TB and ONLY Lightroom CC, no Lightroom Classic and no Photoshop



			Will I still have Lightroom CC on my mobile devices for my synced collections without having to upgrade to the $14.99/month plan??
		
Click to expand...

* Yes, but storage is limited to that 20GB.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2017)

JimHess43 said:


> I corrected the exposure in Lightroom CC and went back to Lightroom Classic and it was still overexposed


I'm thinking that you did not give Lightroom CC enough time to sync back to Lightroom Classic.


----------



## JimHess43 (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, the collections ARE updating both ways now. No waiting either way. But I'm still seeing no updating or any synchronization between full-sized images that were uploaded directly to Lightroom CC. Is that right?


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 14, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Full resolution RAW files if shot RAW.
> 
> Yes.  The $9.99 plan that you have includes *20GB, Lightroom CC and Lightroom Classic and PhotoshopCC.*   There is another $9.99 plan that gives you *1TB and ONLY Lightroom CC, no Lightroom Classic and no Photoshop*
> Yes, but storage is limited to that 20GB.



You've answered all my questions except one. It sounds like I *shouldn't* install LR Classic on my laptop, unless i want to bring my catalog with me.  Having LR CC on the laptop will eliminate the need to do it this (OLD) way.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2017)

Unless you are desperate for space, there is no reason to say you shouldn't install it. You never know; maybe you want to use it to create some HDR or panoramas with it.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Unless you are desperate for space, there is no reason to say you shouldn't install it. You never know; maybe you want to use it to create some HDR or panoramas with it.


I agree with Johan. However, I have resisted installing Classic on my laptop to avoid the temptation of using it.  Adobe Cloud syncs original full size images to one and only one Classic Catalog.  And for me that can never be the one catalog on my laptop.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I agree with Johan. However, I have resisted installing Classic on my laptop to avoid the temptation of using it.  Adobe Cloud syncs original full size images to one and only one Classic Catalog.  And for me that can never be the one catalog on my laptop.



I use a different catalog on my laptop, one that is for travel only and doesn't sync. If I decided to use Lightroom CC on my laptop because that way I could sync my travel images, then I could still use Lightroom Classic to produce the occasional HDR or panorama for as long as Lightroom CC does not have that feature yet. After I created such HDR, I could import it into Lightroom CC to have it sync (and then simply delete the images from Lr Classic again).


----------



## GrandmaG (Nov 14, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I use a different catalog on my laptop, one that is for travel only and doesn't sync. If I decided to use Lightroom CC on my laptop because that way I could sync my travel images, then I could still use Lightroom Classic to produce the occasional HDR or panorama for as long as Lightroom CC does not have that feature yet. After I created such HDR, I could import it into Lightroom CC to have it sync (and then simply delete the images from Lr Classic again).



That's an idea; to create a travel catalog on the laptop. I rarely do HDR or Panoramas though.  By the time I'm into that, LR CC may have that feature!


----------

